# Align and...what?



## janetmweiss (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have had very bad IBS-D for about 4 years. My main problem was leaky gas 8-15 times a day. Basically, every time I passed gas, I'd have D. I tried every diet under the sun, Immodium, various supplements, etc. and nothing worked at all. Not even a little. Finally, two months ago, I tried Align and oh my god, it actually did something. I've gone from having leaky gas all day every day to maybe having it once or twice a day. I've even gone up to two-three days in a row several times without having it!

However, I still have regular gas all day every day. It makes me very physically uncomfortable, I can't always pass it and I'm too paranoid to even try to pass it unless I'm in the bathroom because there's still the chance of D coming out. So I'm still in the bathroom 8-10 times a day.

Now I'm curious about what to do next. Should I just keep taking Align? If you've taken Align, did you see continuing improvements even after the second month? Or did things start to level off before then? (I have read the Align thread, but I haven't seen the answer to this question). Or should I add another probiotic? (I bought a box of Culturelle, but I haven't started it. I'm worried about having an adverse reaction to it or something and going back to the way I was.)

Basically, has anybody experienced something similar to this? A half-way improvement with Align or with some other probiotic? What did you do?


----------



## bagels (Mar 20, 2013)

I have IBS, just started taking Align and Metamucil tablets. I have very frequent small formed bm's and never once a day. Would like to hear from others who have similar symptoms and their results. I also have hemmoroids and very little gas and bloating. Help.

Fran Hament


----------

